# Have you ever had any trouble with animal rights people



## jk47 (Jan 25, 2014)

Know I never have personally 
Been lectured or told that raising livestock was wrong and all that nonesenses about eating meat is wrong but I have had freinds get told by know it all rights people 
Mostly when at fairs or when their wearing clothes with farm logos of some sort on them now what I don't get is trying your cause in a livestock barn (because barns are we're all the activists go) that was a joke so do any of you have any stories about dealing with these misinformed people telling you your doing it inhumanly or meat is wrong


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha I am looking forward to this thread!
I personally haven't had a problem with this. People who do ask me how I can send a lamb that I saw being born to butcher. I think they are uncomfortable with knowing their grocery store meat had a face at some point.

Personally, as long as the animal lives and dies humanely and it's meat put to good use I am for it. They serve a important task.


----------



## moffitthill (Jan 26, 2014)

If they are not off the deep end... I often act interested in hearing what they have to say and in a kind manner... I tell them I empathize with their feelings because there are some out there that really are abhorrent in their care of animals. I have a garden and buy what I don't grow from locals whenever possible though I do get some of the cultural items from the stores. I believe in a reasonable quality of life and honor the animal in good care. I also consider sustainability and have meatless meal days two times a week. About your beliefs... can I ask you a question? (they think I am going to ask about meat but instead ask... Do you consider yourself a good person? Christian? This often throws them... but I typically get a yes...so with a yes... I ask... "Then you've read the Bible?" at this point a yes in follow-up... my comment... "I really don't think that our God whom asked for sacrifice of animals to be eaten after in celebration of Him in his name is going to send me to Hell for eating meat. The point being I honor God's animal in that the animal is treated with care and used... not wasted. My Bible says that He judges... not you... and if I don't make it to Heaven, it won't be for eating meat. (smile nicely)... and finish with... "So... On this I believe it's best if we simply agree to disagree".

if they say that they are not Christian... tell them that I am and I read your Bible and continue with the same finish...

Sometimes,
I tell them I am not trying to get them to embrace eating meat but would love to share about my critters.
I sometimes offer to let them meet some of my critters. I have a goat that is trained almost dog-like and she produces babies that move on. I raise rabbits for meat and have a bunny that plays ball. I eat chickens after they have lived a good life and pigs every year for the fair and for the freezer because I know where they came from, that they were raised non-stressed and what they were fed. I have a garden and buy what I don't grow from locals whenever possible though I do get some of the cultural items from the stores. Ask them where they get their veggies... do they practice sustainability? Talk about my garden and how I save seeds, etc. Find a common ground which lessens the Monster they see you as.

For those acting "in your face, rude or worse"... I comment that "I have not knowingly disrespected you and truly all I hear is the attitude and not your words. I would be happy to hear your opinion calmly if they would do the same in return." If they respond by calming down... listen and continue to first response above. If they can't muster a way to do it reasonably... Nothing you say will matter. Walk away if you can but if they are in your face... I politely smile and say "You've already made your cookie cutter assumption of who I am without wanting to find out. It's a good thing you walk on two legs or I might have mistaken your lack of desire for intelligent communication and your awful manners for your being an animal yourself and you wouldn't want that". ... follow with a little laugh creepy like as you look them straight in the eye.  Kind of the thought that if someone calls you a B then I say... well, just to you as I wouldn't want to make you be wrong.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 26, 2014)

My parents are the superintendents of the sheep department at one of our local fairs. I'm the barn manager in charge of making sure all the sheep get feed and water. 

We usually get at least one set of "do-gooders" in the tent every year. A couple years ago I had someone come to me all in a tizzy because a pen of sheep didn't have water. I was like, "yeah, I know they don't have water. I'm filling water buckets right now and I'll get to theirs in a minute." It took forever to convince this person that I was actually working on filling buckets. You'd think the person could have used his eyes and seen all the empty buckets outside of the pens and the hose in my hand before running his mouth. 

This past year we had a similar situation, but this person was even worse. It was just about closing time and we were about to go around doing a last check on feed and water when this lady came in. She rushed around the barn peering into each pen. She wasn't even looking at the animals. Just checking the water. She went to someone and started ranting about how those pens over there had no water at all. She was getting really worked up about it. Worked up the point that we thought about calling security. I went a checked the pens she was fussing about. 3 of the pens had over half a bucket, 1 was low, but still had a decent amount of water, the last one was empty, but just barely. The lady finally left and then she went over and did the same thing in the poultry barn. 

Years ago, before my family was involved, groups of animal rights people would let animals out of their pens at night. That's why we now have gates across the tent openings and our camper is parked next to the tent.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 26, 2014)

I am a firm believer in animal rights. I think all animals deserve to be treated with love and respect. Just because livestock is intended for food or another purpose it shouldn't be treated poorly or kept in unsanitary conditions. With that said it cracks me up the way city folks get all kinds of crazy when you say you raise your own meat while they sit munching on their McChicken or Whopper.


----------



## moffitthill (Jan 26, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> My parents are the superintendents of the sheep department at one of our local fairs. I'm the barn manager in charge of making sure all the sheep get feed and water.
> 
> We usually get at least one set of "do-gooders" in the tent every year. A couple years ago I had someone come to me all in a tizzy because a pen of sheep didn't have water. I was like, "yeah, I know they don't have water. I'm filling water buckets right now and I'll get to theirs in a minute." It took forever to convince this person that I was actually working on filling buckets. You'd think the person could have used his eyes and seen all the empty buckets outside of the pens and the hose in my hand before running his mouth.
> 
> ...



At our fair everyone must take barn duty and even the little kids (have adult or teen age 16 or older present also) are there to assure questions are answered and all animals have water and are safe.  The barn is gated at night and fair has security then. I really got upset with this type of hyper-vigilant person you describe when we were at Fair (I was adult on barn duty with a 9 yo Explorer and a 10 new club member. The children were cleaning the buckets (as we all know goats are very particular about their water) to put in fresh water. A lady and her children came in and she made a point of saying out loud for all to hear (including other young children) to her children how some people actually eat these cute little goats, they kill them by slicing their throats and hanging them upside down so all the blood comes out and we know you can't live without blood, etc. I was horrified by her behavior and walked right up to her and politely but loudly told her children that I teach my children to ask question as and if your Mom had asked... I would have explained that this is the dairy goat barn. We don't eat these goats. The momma goats are here and they give milk for their babies and to share with us. I don't think your Mom meant to lie (with a big smile) she just didn't know because she didn't ask questions first. We have some babies... would like to meet them? By then some people were watching and listening. The kids lit up and the mom just stood there not sure how to recover. Then Mom noticed that there was no water in a couple pens and made issue.  Said to the mom that the 4-H ers are cleaning the buckets, see them at the end of the barn? as I pointed...and they will have fresh water in a few minutes.  Mom commented that animals should have water all the time... It's not right for them to ever not have water because it's so hot. I simply asked her where her children's water bottles were? She just stood there stupid. I agreed that it is hot and she's right... and asked if she would like bottled water from our cooler there for her kids? 

When I was in the pig barn and a lady did that with the no water and said loudly that we were mean to our pigs. They were not empty/some close but not empty... It was just before night chores. I politely told her that the pigs have water... nothing is empty... and she said it may as well be it's so close, it should always be over half full so they always have enough... I said... point ma'am is that they have water and night chores are in about 15 minutes so buckets will be emptied to be washed out and filled again so it's silly to fill it now. She was a PIMA but with a smile I offered her a water bottle from the cooler and after she took it without a thank you and went to open it and dump it in the pigs water... I said nononoooo (nicely) that is for you...(she stopped and looked at me if you believe that it is mean to not have water over half full that she should carry the water bottle around 24/7 and make sure it never got more than 1/2 empty. I smiled as I said... Don't be mean to yourself. She threw the water bottle at me and it hit me so security took her picture and she was posted on the board as banned from the Fair the rest of the week for throwing a water bottle at a 4-H er. That was my 2nd to last year of 4H and I had my queen's court banner on so I had to be very polite.

And if you really want to freak someone out that is over the top in your face type... Ask them what they know about pig killings? They assume that you are talking about pig slaughter... clarify and tell them very graphically how a pig can eat and kill a human... breaks and crushes bones, etc... and the pig doesn't care if we are well fed, hydrated and cared for when they do it. They will just take chunks of you until you're dead... not very humane of them but considering all of that... Doesn't us being humane to them make us extra special kind to them? Would you like me to explain more about meat animals and their care by us?  Most of the time... they are so green from the graphic visual that they lose steam and just want to get away from you.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 27, 2014)

Several years ago I had 2 stallions at stud.  One day this couple came to see if one of them  was a right match for their mare and commented that all of the horses didn't have full waterers and proceeded to lecture me that the horses needed water at all times and their water containers were not  big enough.  At this point, I went over the the water dish splashed some water out and the float allowed new water to flow in. They were speechless.   Automatic waterers are wonderful to shut up these clueless bleeding heart types !   Sometime later, a bleeding heart was driving by our ranch and she called animal rights group to complain that I was starving my horse. She was grazing happily in the pasture with a dozen other mares, all of them in prime breeding condition.  This group sent out 3 bleeding hearts  to " investigate" and they started to lecture me as to the proper care of a horse ( I had 26 horses at the time as I had a horse breeding ranch for the past 30 years ). Yes, she was thin, but no where near being abused or starved and only a few remaining teeth plus arthritis would be in that physical condition.   I said just a minute, went into my house and brought out her registration papers showing that she was 31 years old ( very old for a horse), then showed them my Vet bill from a month before  for floating her few remaining teeth and a prescription for bute for her arthitis . Old age, arthritis, only a few remaining teeth and under Vet. care ...   Hmmmmm ?. They then shut up and left my ranch mumbling as their holyer than thou attitude was deflated.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2014)

I only had an encounter once, back in Canada.  My Dad saw a herd of horses that were starving badly...young woman was broke and couldn't afford to feed them and was trying to find homes for them all.  My Dad was taken with a young Arab that was green broke and he could see her potential.  He bought her and trucked her from Saskatchewan to my place in Ontario since he figured if anyone could bring her back, it was me.  She was skin and bones, but still a beauty.  He brought along minerals, vitamins, protein booster cubes, wormer...the works.  My horses were always on the chunky side and shiny coats...once she was in the pasture with the other horses, two ladies saw them and put a note in my mailbox with their name and number and gave me a warning for animal abuse for that skinny horse.  I phoned them...they came over...showed them the photo of when she arrived and how far this horse had come already...fed this Arab separately and she was responding well, but had a long way to go.  They shut up...then said...God bless you...and left.  That Arab within a few months became one of the most beautiful horses ever and in good condition, and a sweetheart.  One the best horses for riding I ever had.


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I take in skinny starved horses often and every time I do I have to deal with 1 neighbor that always calls animal control on me and I have to explain all over why this horse is skinny... I have got on a first name basis with the officer and now I just call him when I get a new one in and he has actually brought 2 to me... Shut the nosy butt right up when she was told they were the ones that brought them to me... lol


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2014)

I encountered it in the workplace a good bit because the people in my area were quite nosy and my place was right by the highway, so they knew I eat the animals I raise.  Lots and lots of "how could you eat something you raised?????" and "I could nevah, nevah do that!!!!!"....from the same people whose relatives owned commercial broiler and battery operations.  

Also caught a little flak when I worked a stint up in Rhode Island when folks found out I was from WV...they got all hostile when they thought I would kill and eat their deer and how all us hicks do is kill innocent animals and eat them.  Said by a lady who was eating her lunch of chicken strips.  I asked her who killed HER meat before she ate it....or did that chicken just die of old age?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2014)

Beekissed....good answer...her food came from a chicken that died of old age!  I've asked people that don't eat meat and like to push their beliefs on me...where do you think the leather came from for your shoes and purse????   The leather tree?


----------



## jk47 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> , I went over the the water dish splashed some water out and the float allowed new water to flow in. They were speechless.   Automatic waterers are
> I had the same thing happen to me  I was near were my pen of pigs and I lady asked me why none of the pigs had water and  I was kinda of caught off guard and so my response was what do you me the pigs were out of water and quickly went to check and it turns out the water worked it was just an aromatic waterers  in the Pens and appentily she though I was depriving my livestock of   water
> Now if she was just wondering about my water system then that would be fine but I've had other proplems
> With her and her friends in the past


----------

